# Most over rated/under rated fishin' holes



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Just curious as to everyone's opinion on the most over rated fishing place, and the most under rated as well.

Here are mine:

Most over rated - Maumee River during the spring walleye run.
Most under rated - Maumee River during the summer for smallmouth bass.

I realize that I may upset some of the people that love to fish the walleye run.I have fished it for a couple of seasons and find that it is ok. Just my humble opinion.

Likewise, some of you might not appreciate why I enjoy the summer smallmouth fishing on the same river. Again, my humble opinion.

Anyone care to share your thoughts and opinions, I'm sure there will be a lively discussion.
zspook


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll second the walleyrun as overated. Alot of work and some pretty tough fishing at times. I will be there anyway just like everyone else,

As far as underated I would go with cheannel catfishing in the Maumee/Eriie tribs. Some fast action and some pretty good sized fish.

The white bass can be a blast as well both Erie and Maumee


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I know alot of guys get turned off by the crowds durning the run, they can be a pain. I really enjoy eating walleye so I deal with it and not having a boat that is my best chance to get 'em.

As far as the river being underrated I would have to agree. Not just the smallies but the cats, largemouths, gills, etc. You just never know what you may catch down there. I can remember a few years ago when 4 us of caught like 9 species of fish in 1 afternoon.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

could you share the location of any certain spots wich are good for smallmouth if you know of any to fish from shore ( no boat). I mean just "basically" ,..not asking you to give up your honey holes or anything, ...I just have no idea where river access is or where to look...most of what Ive seen has been private property.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The most over rated has to be the Findlay Res. I sat here and tried to think of under rated waters, we have exploited them all.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

For river smallies Try sidecut metro park. Tons of access and good holes.

Remeber catch and release of these fine gamefish is strongly encouraged. They are a blast to catch, but not much for the pan.


----------



## tiffinsmallies (Mar 3, 2005)

Beaver Creek Resevior, dont know why but I have a hard time with the bluegills.
:S


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i think in my opinion, the most under rated fishing hole is rest haven... now i havent fish any much more west than that but that place is incredible for bass, big bluegills when you can find them and HUGE crappie. and the occasional 3.5 foot long pike, big channel cats. just my opinion. scott


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

I am not familiar with rest haven. Can you tell me where it is located?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Overrated: I'll go with the Walleye Run in both the Sandusky and Maumee Rivers (hopes this discourages people from going... lol)

Underrated: Fostoria Crappie, the year round fishing in the Sandusky River and amazing White Bass Run, Raccoon Creek Res Saugeye & cats, Yellow Perch fishing in quite a few reservoirs...


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Just north of Castalia, rt. 269


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Mine would be the most over rated= Cold Creek. That is a ditch. Most under rated would be the Huron River for smallies in the spring, and Rest Haven for small bass and big crappie.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> The most over rated has to be the Findlay Res. I sat here and tried to think of under rated waters, we have exploited them all.


I dont have anything to compare it to since I havent lived here very long and dont know what it was like a year or two ago , but yeah I can see why you would say it is overrated. Lots of people have told me that it just isnt the fishery that it has been in the past.
As far as underrated fishing holes go, I would have to say that captain D's and long john silvers have some decent fish but dont get mentioned too often.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well this is only when i am not with bubba, it has to be westgate park pond, yea somebody pulled out a 45lbs cat but it is just to crowded and there is nothing in there but cat, carp, and bluegill. but every now and then when u get really bored it is the only thing to do.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Over Rated I'll have to go with the Walleye run on the Maumee
Under Rated I think Sandusky Bay is underated with all the species available without going on the big water
geowol


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Over-walleye run. Under-white bass run. Other ones that I know that might be underrated but great fishing holes....well you'll just have to find them for yourself like I did...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

The walleye run was fun, I dont think it was over rated.
On the west side, I would say findley is over rated. That place just blows...
Underated, would be the white bass run, that was an absolute blast.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Over Rated is Atwood Lake.

Under Rated is ?????


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Under rated would have to be West Branch and North Res.
No such thing as an over rated lake if you spend enough time to learn it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Maumee river walleye run is over rated...here me...over rated....

Don't even try it....the water is cold, too many fisherman, the fish don't bite...too much snagging, DNR watching you from the weeds and out of helicopters.....

I suggest you all stay at home next March-May. 


hehehe 


BFG


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

BFG said:


> Maumee river walleye run is over rated...here me...over rated....
> 
> Don't even try it....the water is cold, too many fisherman, the fish don't bite...too much snagging, DNR watching you from the weeds and out of helicopters.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't even go there and stand in my spot!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i agree with yer other threads but i think this one is just to try to find out everyones holes  lol j/k

over rated: West Branch Reservoir.... i think that place is a muddy crap hole
underrated: the "Upper Scenic" Cuyahoga River which is upstream from lake rockwell.....behind the shroud of black flies and skeeters in the summer, lurks a quiet peaceful river, but seems TOO quiet... sure the river is a bit shallower and the numbers arent as big there,, but there be monsters lurkin there muahahahahaha.... now i just gotta catchem


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Sonic...ya got me...the gig is up!! There is a lot of cloak and dagger stuff going on with this post! lol

Actually it's all in good fun. I know some are being protective of their honey holes and I don't blame them. But in my opinion, there aren't a lot of secrets out there.

I appreciate all of the responses, and maybe before I go on vacation, I may do some sort of tally.

Good fishing!!
zspook


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

ncraft150 said:


> Under rated would have to be West Branch and North Res.
> No such thing as an over rated lake if you spend enough time to learn it.


Exactly. I love findlay res and we have absolutely killed the walleye there this year. But I can say for the most part from what I see, we are the only ones doing any good. Atleast I'm the only one saying so. Overrated for me would be Spring Walleye on the Maumee and underrated would be fall walleye on the maumee. Fostoria #5 and #6 don't get the mention they should either as great saugeye and crappie fisheries.


----------



## jrled (Nov 13, 2005)

I dont mean to beat a dead horse but overated is the walleye run, underated for always being able to catch something ballville dam, and many local reservoirs.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

BFG, sounds like you've been doing pretty good on the Maumee !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

SonicMarauder, I'm glad to hear you feel that way about West Branch. I hope a lot more do too !


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think I would like the various runs various fish make up the rivers (steelies, walleyes, etc). One of the reason I like to fish is to GET AWAY from people. Sounds like a zoo.......


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

But diddy...it's fun to got to the zoo...even if only once a year!
Great entertainment!!
zspook


----------



## toad fisher (Aug 28, 2006)

The Maumee River Is Anything But Overrated In The Sping? This Is The Only Place In The Country A Average Person Can Catch A True Trophy Walleye, 10 To 14 Lbs.it May Be A Hassel, But Not Overrated.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i want to change my answer..... most overrated.... findlay res. for bass fishing.... it sucks. most underrated.... findlay res. for walleye.... fished for bass today and caught some nice walleye. biggest was 26 inches.


----------



## jrled (Nov 13, 2005)

What I've found with the walleye run in the sandusky river is fish it late last two weeks of april early may fish up the river all the way to the dam. You will catch some white bass but alot more walleye will bite .


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i don't feel maumee is overrated at all i have been there once fished with relitively cheap tackle limited out on walleye...Caught my biggest 10lbs...I have fished for eyes in many inland lakes with little to no success....I think mogadore is overrated...Most the bass i catch out of there are small i struggle catching gill after gill....the whole lake is choked up with weeds bigtime...


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah Whaler....I do ok....as do my buds. 

Lots of guys think you can go down there and catch a limit every day...but they neglect to remember that it is actually "fishing"...some days it is "catching,"...but most days you have to know where to go and what to do depending on the water conditions. Very few days each year the conditions are perfect...and yeah...you could put a turd on your line and catch fish...but there are plenty of days when it is the exact opposite. Fortunately I live close, and can spend a lot of time down there. 

I helped some guys from Tennessee last year....and have a Reelfoot Lake duck hunt waiting on me whenever I want it. 

I've learned a lot through experience, and am willing to share with whomever asks. 


PM me when the time is right!!


BFG


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think any lake is overated,just got to learn it.As far as underated,I think Sandusky Bay is underated.Great bass fishing,huge slab crappies,perch,walleye(especially in the early spring),big northerns,fantastic catfishing,and some good steelhead fishing just before ice-up,and right after it melts off of a couple feeder streams.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

zspook said:


> But diddy...it's fun to got to the zoo...even if only once a year!
> Great entertainment!!
> zspook


go to the cleveland zoo and go to the aquarium in the wolf habitat.....if only i could get a rod in there  :B


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

BFG said:


> Yeah Whaler....I do ok....as do my buds.
> 
> Lots of guys think you can go down there and catch a limit every day...but they neglect to remember that it is actually "fishing"...some days it is "catching,"...but most days you have to know where to go and what to do depending on the water conditions. Very few days each year the conditions are perfect...and yeah...you could put a turd on your line and catch fish...but there are plenty of days when it is the exact opposite. Fortunately I live close, and can spend a lot of time down there.
> 
> ...




I agree 100%. I put it as overrated only because everybody thinks it's so easy to go there and limit out. I think my favorite time there is early March when only a few of us diehards are down there. And when you pull a limit out on those days when you have to break the ice from your eye tips, man what a day of fishing!


----------

